# Fire bellied newt hates water ????



## mollypoppy4 (Apr 17, 2009)

hi , I know this seems weird but my fire bellied newt hates going in water and spends all its time on land, my tank is half land and half water,but when she slips in water she goes crazy and is desparte to get out ... any1 know why?!!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

mine does the same


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

If it dislikes the water there is usually a problem with the water.


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

are thet still young? they tend to go more aquatic as they get older. mine haven't lef the water for months! defo check your water quality tho


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

As above, they tend to be alot more terrestial when younger and gradually become more aquatic as they get older.

Wouldn't hurt checking your water though, just in case.


----------



## nelsonuk (Aug 18, 2009)

millie_moo said:


> are thet still young? they tend to go more aquatic as they get older. mine haven't lef the water for months! defo check your water quality tho


this happened with mine as well, it seems to be the phases they go through, nothing to be worried about, unless your water is really cold and they dont like it. Do you use a water heater?


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I have 6 of these all the same age and while a couple spend all their time in the water one rarely ventures in even now.
Please don't heat the water its not neccasary room temp is the right temp for these but do make sure that you have a good filter going at all times to keep the water clean.


----------



## wilhelmjoshuataniguana (Jun 23, 2009)

*Force*

That also happened to my newt. I just put everything water and newt pefers more on water.


----------



## Sarah93 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have seven newts and 3 of them are in water constantly and the other five basically stay on land all the time, i think it's just personal preference really and as my tank is quite humid it's not a problem if they don't go in the water. The water definitely doesn't need heated as they originate in china where the climate is basically the same as here. So i wouldn't worry, and wouldn't force it to go in if it doesn't want to


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

The paddle-tailed newt we've got is exactly the same...hates water... Even if you spray him with it, he's visibly uncomfortable.
Just re-done his tank, all cocofibre land with a giant waterbowl...first thing he did...climb in amongst the plants!!! Nutty thing.


----------

